

Google Chrome OS powered  ChromeBooks is now available for sale - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/06/chrome-books-is-now-available-for-sale.html

======
petervandijck
THe Samsung Wifi model at $430 is probably the cheapest laptop with an SDD
drive (just 16GB) you can get <http://t.co/7yyJPcT>

